# Hello from a new member in Oklahoma



## grandpadave (Jul 17, 2011)

Just retired. Bought a used TT for use on our "getaway" land.


----------



## bttravel (Aug 14, 2011)

The dream of many. :welcome: Welcome and enjoy your new retirement home.:thumbup1:


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*New RVer*

Congrats on retiring and getting into RVing. I retired ten years ago and we have devoted as much time as possible to a life of doing nothing but what we find pleasant. For us that's going to as many ATV jamborees as possible with our toy hauler and Polaris RZR. It's not important that you go ATVing but do your best to enjoy your TT as much as you can. Happy camping, Gerry


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, hello in return, from another member in California.

Feel free to share your stories in your TT.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations on both and welcome to the club. Have some fun out there, that's what it's about.


----------

